# Blacktip Shark



## Hand Reel (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, Now that I have caught one what are some of the diffrent ways to prepare it. I had it on the grill in foil with olive oil, butter and light seasoning. Yummy.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/search/query.asp?action=search&searchforumid=14&keywords=shark&author=&days=


----------

